# USB Stromversorgung nach dem Herunterfahren ausschalten



## WargamerJohn (18. September 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Schlaf raubendes Problem (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), denn meine Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2016 schaltet die Beleuchtung nicht aus, nachdem der PC runtergefahren wurde. Ist es möglich, das im Bios auszuschalten? Ich habe mich da jetzt mal umgesehen und leider im Bios keine Option gefunden. Das Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA Z170 Gaming 3.

Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
Lieben Gruß,


----------



## AnonymousXXXX (18. September 2016)

Es gibt verschiedene Lösungsansätze, jedoch sind diese nicht ganz ungefährlich. Mit reinem Gewissen kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Es gibt spezielle Abdecktücher. Diese wurden zum Abdecken entwickelt, können jedoch fatale Folgen mit sich führen, da du oder deine Katzen darüber stolpern, das Gleichgewicht verlieren  und mit dem Kopf an der Schreibtischkante anstoßen könnten. Gib auf dich Acht! Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. September 2016)

Wird Win 10 genutzt?Und wie der modus beim herunterfahren(Hybrid-Modus) bzw, Fastboot(schnellstart) das entspreche dem modus  beim herunterfahren(Standby)was kein richtiges herunterfahren ist und ein schnellstart des Systems ermöglicht.
Das heißt das PC System ist nicht komplett abgeschaltet was Stromversorgung betrifft das könnte auch eine ursache sein warum deine Tastatur weiter leuchtet,oder?
Ist die Tastatur an einem aktiven USB HUB angeschlossen(siehe Handbuch)?Aktive USB HUBs sind dafür da das andere portabele Geräte(Smartphones,Tablet ect.) an dem USB Port aufgeladen werden können ob wohl das Board inaktiv ist.
Falls win 10 genutzt wird,kannste mal hier rein schaun welche arten von herunterfahren es gibt und wie sich jene Einstellungen auswirkt,

Herunterfahren Windows 10 Tipps Tricks auch zum Ruhezustand Verlinkungen und mehr  Deskmodder Wiki

grüße Brex


----------

